# fog lamp help



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

wat up ya'll , my left foglamp burnt out, and i tried to take the bulb out but its like stuck, i was able to pull the lil rubber cover off and it turns..kinda..its really bugging me i can't stand to have a light out...someone plz help, how do i get the thing out!!??


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

on my fog lights (autozone cheapo's) they have a little rubber boot but that is only the keep the rain out, they also have a metal retaining ring that you need to undo i think 2 screws from.........look around for something like that.


----------



## mpw991 (Sep 30, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> wat up ya'll , my left foglamp burnt out, and i tried to take the bulb out but its like stuck, i was able to pull the lil rubber cover off and it turns..kinda..its really bugging me i can't stand to have a light out...someone plz help, how do i get the thing out!!??


Are you trying to do this with the fog light housing in the car? If so it will be next to impossible. You will have to take the black plastic trim piece around the headlights (2 screws one on each side). Then there is the 1 alignment screw at the top of the fog light holding it in and the small spring at the bottom. After you get it out just turn the black plastic piece (its a booger to get back on). There will be a wire from the light to the black part and a ground wire from the black part to the housing. The light is held in with a spring loaded wire. You can probably figure out the rest from there.

Another note: You will probably have to put on a different connector on the new bulb. Usually the new bulbs come with a spade type connector, the one nissan uses is a bullet type.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

mpw991 said:


> Are you trying to do this with the fog light housing in the car? If so it will be next to impossible. You will have to take the black plastic trim piece around the headlights (2 screws one on each side). Then there is the 1 alignment screw at the top of the fog light holding it in and the small spring at the bottom. After you get it out just turn the black plastic piece (its a booger to get back on). There will be a wire from the light to the black part and a ground wire from the black part to the housing. The light is held in with a spring loaded wire. You can probably figure out the rest from there.
> 
> Another note: You will probably have to put on a different connector on the new bulb. Usually the new bulbs come with a spade type connector, the one nissan uses is a bullet type.


are we talking foglamp in the bumper or the headlight?? cuz my foglamps don't have nething plastic trim pieces


----------



## mpw991 (Sep 30, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> are we talking foglamp in the bumper or the headlight?? cuz my foglamps don't have nething plastic trim pieces


sorry dude i totally forgot the fog lights changed in 87.. im a :loser:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

mpw991 said:


> sorry dude i totally forgot the fog lights changed in 87.. im a :loser:


its ok they made very minor changes between 87 and 88


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

They made Zero, except for the drivetrain.

Take the foglight out of the car......there are four bolts holding it in from the backside behind the bumper cover, itll be easier to switch the bulb with it out--- or you can do it in-- either or--- it is an H3


----------

